# [C++] Systemzeit einstellen unter Win 2000/XP



## SuperSonik (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter Windows 2000/XP die Systemzeit einstellen kann?
Habe bei den MFC und QT jeweils nur die üblichen timer etc Sachen gefunden.
Gruß,

    SuperSonik


----------



## Endurion (29. Juli 2006)

Die Funktion SetLocalTime kann das. Allerdings würde ich das nur machen, wenn du einen guten Grund dafür hast. Ein Verstellen der Systemzeit kann einige Auswirkungen auf Reminder-Programme haben.

Und das klappt auch nur mit Admin-Rechten!


----------

